# Non-baited Lease.........



## Chippewa Partners (Jan 23, 2006)

I reside in Alpharetta.  If anyone has a good sized club within an hour or two from Alpharetta that does NOT have corn feeders and is looking for a new member for 2006 feel free to call me here at the office at 770-772-1621.

The price is irrelevant.  Quality of the hunt is.


----------



## Clark10 (Mar 21, 2006)

did you receive any replies.  I am in Alpharetta and Looking for the same thing.


----------



## cctanner (Oct 4, 2007)

Clark10  give me a shout  I would like to talk with you.


----------



## cctanner (Oct 4, 2007)

Chippewa   would like to talk with you as well   I left a message on the machine of the number you posted


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 4, 2007)

*...*

Cool...we might be what you are looking for...we do not bait but we DO supplemental feed per Georgia law...drop us a line...


----------



## HunterDoug (Oct 5, 2007)

We have a 1269 acre lease in Wilkes, County, GA, 5 miles west of Lincolnton off of Hwy 378. This is our third full year. The property consists of planted pines, some mixed mature pines and hardwoods, 180 acres of cut over, several creeks, a good road systems, and 10 acres of feed plots. Your $655 annual dues includes your wife and 2 children under age 18 and also includes your portion of the feed plots. We only have 2 openings. If you are interested email me at d_lyon@bellsouth.net or call me evenings at 678-947-0631. We are a QDM club.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Oct 11, 2007)

*Check us out...*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=113377

if it looks like something you would be interested in, gimme a shout, be glad to discuss it with you.

Good luck.


----------



## Danbo251 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Parkerson Church Hunting Club*

We are looking for two more members for the 2007 season. We have 2,000+ acres and only seven members total. There are two broadcast feeders on the lease  that no one is allowed to be within 300 yards of and of course out of site. We also have four standing feeders we put deer chow in during the spring and summer months, but nothing during hunting season. We also plant around seventeen+ acres of food plots during the season. Just figured I'd be up front with you.

We are a QDM lease looking for quality people with standards and ethics. If this interests you contact me @ 561-644-6533 or go to: www.parkersonchurchhuntingclub.com and check out our website. We are two hours away from Atlanta in Dodge County, GA. 

Good Hunting!

Dan Belcher


----------

